# If AQHA stallion sire is 5 panel negative and dam is an arabian, does Quarab youngster need testing?



## WesternArab (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi, Im looking to add to my little herd and Ive seen a Quarter horse cross arabian for sale (Quarab). 

The registered AQHA stallion sire is 5 panel negative, and as the mare is an arabian does that mean the youngster doesn't need testing and will also be negative, or have I misunderstood how the genetics works for passing on disease?

I would obviously have it vet checked for general condition and soundness but wasn't sure I needed to do the 5 panel blood tests due to sire and dam as above.

Any pointers from more knowledgable people must appreciated,
many thanks.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

There are genetic issues in Arabs also. The one I know of is the sway back, there is a name for it, and cannot recall the name, it not only affects the back , but the hind legs as well.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

stevenson said:


> There are genetic issues in Arabs also. The one I know of is the sway back, there is a name for it, and cannot recall the name, it not only affects the back , but the hind legs as well.


 Are you thinking lordosis? 

Testing is always good when considering a potential horse purchase, it is good for seeing what could possibly be lying underneath the surface.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

There are genetic diseases in arabians. Google them and see if it's worth testing. I'm not as familiar with those diseases, as I am with the ones in quarter horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Every breed has its own issues but if you are choosing a healthy, well put together mare and a healthy well put together stud then you could hopefully come out with the best traits of both breeds.

I think you do want to test the baby because I believe GBED and HERDA are recessive genes and if I understand it correctly - I think that means the stud could still be a carrier. (feel free to correct me)

There are also tests that can be done for Arabs. I don't know enough about them to be able to talk about the genetic issues they have but I believe this is what you would be concerned about: SCID, LFS, CA and OAAM1


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Ask for clarification on the 5 panel negative. That should mean they are not carriers but for piece of mind ask to see the results. LWO would not be an issue but if you ever consider breeding the foal would need tested as if positive for LWO then you would not want to breed to another horse with that gene as it is lethal and is an ugly, tragic, needless death. As for Arabian diseases I'd again ask for test results. If either parent carries they can pass the gene whether or not they show signs. Some genes in single will show no affect others will. Then foal.needs tested to see what they inherited.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Are you thinking lordosis?
> 
> Testing is always good when considering a potential horse purchase, it is good for seeing what could possibly be lying underneath the surface.


Yes Lordosis.


----------

